# OF 1400 table help



## surf&kerf (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey all, I posted this question as also my introduction (in the introduction section) & realized probally nobody would read it, so here goes again (and also sorry in advance if a double posting isn't cool) Does anybody have any experience with mounting a Festool OF 1400 in a table? I realize it's a dedicated plunger, but wanted to hear if anybody out there has any info on it, materials, hardware, insert suggestions, plans, if there was a product that had pre-drilled holes for the OF 1400 (I doubt it though) etc. Also, there are (2) un-used tapped screw holes in the base, are (2) screws enough to support the router in a table? Thanks all


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I cannot speak to the table mount of that router but its recommended that you remove the polymer router base plate before you mount and it may open up more holes. The base is 1/4" or so and removing it gives you that extra plunge depth in bit height in the table.


----------



## surf&kerf (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks bigjim, yea I was thinking of that too, makes it easier to line up to cut the insert too by removing the base plate to line up holes. The festool has a funky screw head configuration on the base, so I gotta get my hands on that tool. I think they call it a "toolie", but possibly a reg phillips or flat head will do. last thing I wanna do is strip anything.


----------



## ezat (Sep 8, 2009)

sur&kerf

Veritas makes a 16 x 24 steel Router Table Top that comes with a clamp the OF 1400 will mount to. Lee Valley sells them for around $200. Or, for a less expensive but more effort (fun?) solution, festoolownersgroup.com has a video on their site showing a clever way to make your own. Go there and do a search for Michael_MA. The thread name is Router table plan.

I think it’s recommended not using the five screws holding the base plate for mounting the router to a table. Festool makes a plate, not available in the US, that uses the two larger threaded holes and the video, mentioned above, uses the two guide rods the router comes with to hold it inverted under a table. Good luck.


----------



## surf&kerf (Jan 13, 2011)

EZAT,
Thanks a bunch!! that pretty much was exactly what I am looking for! I did see the Veritas insert plate, I think it's round held in with magnets too. That system pretty much looks like it would work with any router & i'm close to pulling the trigger on it. But I'm heading to the festool group to check out the video now as we speak, maybe the video will spark an idea of my own, if not point me in the right direction to do my own deal.
Thanks, great help!!


----------



## ezat (Sep 8, 2009)

surf&turf

I'm not sure the 12" round Veritas Router Table Insert will hold the OF 1400, but they did confirm in a email to me that the 16" x 20" square Router Table Top will. It's about $15 more. If you get the round insert check with them to make sure it will hold the OF 1400.


----------



## surf&kerf (Jan 13, 2011)

Ezat,

That I will have to check out. I didn't know that Veritas had a square insert?, I thought they had only the 12" round one available I would prefer to have a square insert myself, or did you mean the sq aluminum table? Are you trying to install an OF 1400 in a table too? I checked out the video too, great info, was easy to track the clip down. That German guys' design looked awesome! really simple & smart, only wish I had a tailvise like he had, However he did point me in a new direction. I wouldn't have thought to use the guide rods the OF 1400 came with, now it seems so easy & basic. I might have to give that a go, but would love a conventional, existing product I could just assemble and go!, but I guess thats half the fun! figuring out a new way to make it happen.
Thanks again, GREAT HELP!


----------

